# SasuSaku & NaruSasu



## Tomato Sauce (Dec 25, 2009)

Posting fanart for the holidays 

I z still aliiiiiiiiivvvvveeeeee







And an extra treat



Merry Christmas XD


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 25, 2009)

*cough*

nat, I NEVER even bother to even look at fanarts of that disgusting couple, but I hadn't seen anything from you so I felt obliged to post. I did look at your fanart.

I despise that pairing, but as usual, your art is nice. I didn't look at the pic long enough to give detailed c&c, sorry.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Dec 25, 2009)

Which pairing lol...SS or NS (y)? 

The most hated ships out there 
But I luf them XD
Thanks dearie


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 25, 2009)

Lol, I posted in your thread when it was just called SasuSaku and there was only one pic


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm a fan of both pairings and the pics are lovely


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm really lieking that second one


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 25, 2009)

wow the second one is amazing, i love it.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 25, 2009)

Both those are so good. 

But the SasuSaku is my favorite, because it reminds me of the good times of Part 1.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 25, 2009)

I admit, the team 7 one caught me a bit off guard because of their pose..  But. It's incredibly well drawn. 


I like the SasuNaru fanart the most. Nice work OP.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 26, 2009)

Love the NaruSasu one  Sasuke's mouth in that last panel, 

The other two are very pretty aswell


----------



## Kiss (Dec 26, 2009)

Awesome! 

I love the SasuSaku one the most. 

The Team 7 and SasuNaru fanarts are great as well!


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Dec 26, 2009)

Those all looks amazing 
But that last one wins pek


----------



## Sunako (Dec 26, 2009)

The second one is .

& I love how Naru looks in the 3rd.  Cute~


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 26, 2009)

They're all fantastic, I love your style. pek
But _my_ favorite is of Team Seven. I like the Sauce's jacket.


----------



## Nymph Goddess (Dec 26, 2009)

So wonderful! 

ohh nice art!!


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Dec 26, 2009)

2nd picture is lovelovelove.. pek


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, such a nice belated Christmas present.  Tis beautiful.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 26, 2009)

Haaa Sasuke's evil smirk in the second pic.

Love em all. <3


----------



## Elias (Dec 27, 2009)

Both pictures are extremely well done. I love the NaruSasu one the most though.


----------



## Mangaka (Dec 27, 2009)

They are all really good. I like the first best, the way you color is how every anime studio should color, really nice with good shading and all. The sketch is really nice as well. That one i'd like to see in color


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 27, 2009)

You're so talented. I love Sakura's eyes in the first one pek


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you dears for the lovely comments <3


----------



## Mαri (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks great.

Even though I don't like those pairings.


----------



## Regalian (Dec 27, 2009)

NaruSasu win! I salute you.


----------



## Indeed (Dec 28, 2009)

Both are well drawn~ But I like the Narusasu one the best


----------



## miyuka no sabaku (Dec 31, 2009)

i luv the narusasu one..YAOI FOREVER! i luv it.


----------



## Kage (Jan 2, 2010)

when i saw the title i 
cause a combo of the two is..unusual.

The NaruSasu was awesum 

i'm sorry i couldn't bring myself to click the sasusaku one but i'm sure it was very nice


----------



## Laurens (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice works, all of them !
i prefer the team 7 one, because i don't really like parings (especially not yaoi )


----------



## Horan (Jan 2, 2010)

SasuSaku is B E A U T. pek
NaruSasu -- *whistle*


----------



## Elle (Jan 2, 2010)

Already thanked you on dA for creating this wonderful SasuNaru piece  and the others are beautifully drawn as well.


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jan 2, 2010)

I love them all!  You really should color the sketch sometime, it's so cute.  (And I do love your coloring style! It's so detailed and beautiful!  I love the sky in the SasuNaru one. Great job!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 12, 2010)

nicely done. 8/10 for all of them


----------



## Rima (Feb 12, 2010)

Both are very cute. pek


----------



## Mar Azul (Feb 17, 2010)

Both are beautiful/sexy, but the 2nd is my favorite.


----------



## Tiena (Feb 17, 2010)

*Their both are very pretty ^^
My favorite is the Team 7! *


----------



## Angel (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow..really beautiful  How did I not see this sooner  I love the first SasuSaku pic pek, and the T7 one is awesome. All three are very well done. I love the coloring for SS. All around, great job. <33


----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

I thought they were new for a second, but a bump, nevertheless I'm glad since I didn't get to see them before 

I really love the SasuNaru, huge fan so that one is wonderful.  The anatomy is all very good, thought these were manga colorings almost if it wasn't for the content   Beautiful colors too, I love the shades that you used for everything.  

Also I like the backgrounds of the first two a lot, they're both so pretty.  Great work with details too, like Naruto's headband and the kunai he's holding, Sasuke's backpocket and Sakura's blush.  All the details make them even better.

As for the last one, love that too :3  It's such a sweet pose, I like their positions and expressions.

Amazing work


----------



## natwel (Feb 18, 2010)

10\10


----------



## Leanne (Feb 19, 2010)

I love the NaruSasu one.  Really nice.


----------



## Roy (Feb 19, 2010)

nice job.


----------



## denilmo (Feb 19, 2010)

I really like all three of them, but the 2nd and 3rd pics are 

I admit, NaruSasu is my guilty pleasure


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 19, 2010)

Just beautiful work, really well done.


----------



## Selva (Feb 22, 2010)

Holly damn I freakin love them all  . The NaruSasu one is really REALLY hot (gave me goosebumps lol and I'm a girl  ). I love your style. The colors, the poses and the background are great as well. The team 7 pic is very nostalgic. I wish we'll get to see something like this later on in the manga (though I highly doubt it >.<).
Very Good job.


----------



## Alice (Feb 25, 2010)

Last sketch is very adorable. Makes me think about the earlier days of team 7 :3


----------



## Drama Queen (Feb 26, 2010)

Excellent work, especially with the last one!


----------



## Mitsu (Feb 26, 2010)

i like the first one and last one

fuckin homos


----------



## Dragonwolf (Feb 26, 2010)

Really like all of them. In the SakuSasu one I like the colours most, the SasuNaru is so emotional...
And SasuNaruSaku. pek There's never enough art of the three of them together like that.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 26, 2010)

Youre good at colouring  and I like the pics.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 26, 2010)

I love the NaruSasu one. Excellent work.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh god I forgot about this thread.....


Thank you guys very much and forgive me the late reply. Really appreciate all the comments!


----------



## ThePie (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm so envious, i love your artwork! Very talented and great at capturing moods. I especially enjoyed the sakura/sasuke drawing's lighting. Do you plan on coloring the team 7 sketch?


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 3, 2010)

You're having such a great style and a sense of using colors to create a particular atmosphere. And your composition skills give such an original touch. i like it a lot !


----------



## Emily (Mar 6, 2010)

The second pic wins.


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 6, 2010)

All of them are beautiful especially the SasuNaru one.pek


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 7, 2010)

I wish your Team 7 was true right now. 

SN -  That is totally how it should go down next chapter. Oh, wait. Naruto isn't wearing his forehead protector. Guess we can skip that step. :rofl

Loved them all.


----------



## SweetMura (Mar 24, 2010)

Luv Team 7 pic :33.


----------



## Temp_Position (Mar 25, 2010)

I love it! the NaruSasu one is very beautiful So much emotions and the coloring is beautiful.

The team 7 picture is sweet. I love the poses and the anatomy. Lol, something about Sakura carrying Naruto's head like that is funny, like its heavy. Its a really cute, love the composition.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 17, 2010)

I love all of them, but especially the Team-7 pic.


----------



## Kryptic (Jan 4, 2011)

THAT'S SO AMAZING! I really really love your work  Especially how you drew Naruto

These two are my favorite Naruto pairings; am glad that I'm not the only one who likes both.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 4, 2011)

Beautiful work.
Personally i prefer the SS but the SN one is very well done as well and the Team7 sketch is just too lovely.


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jan 4, 2011)

Whew!! That is awesome and so is your site! Especially with SN pic, I absolutely love the way you do it


----------



## Sera (Jun 22, 2011)

5 stars for this thread! I love SasuSaku, NaruSasu and Team 7!  Amazing art too.


----------

